# Leg "warmers" / "sleeves"



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking for leg "warmers" which are for a bit warmer weather.
The usual usual leg warmers with fleece are fine when it is cold but too warm for my current needs.
As a temporary solution I actually use arm "sun sleeves" in size XXL but those miss one important part: zippers (so I can remove them without taking the shoes off).
The Castelli Nanoflex leg warmers are fairly close, but still too warm, and much more important: they hurt in the back of my knees while riding.


Any suggestions / experiences?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

These will fit the bill. Very thin, stretchy, comfortable, sun protection, good for slight chilly days. Sorry no zippers, but they stash away in a small space in a jersey pocket.

Sahoo Sports Leg Sleeves Warmer Compression Basketball Knee Protect Calf Guard | eBay


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bellwether has some. They have both full leg ones with zippers and ones without called knees sleeves I think. They run big.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I have seen these that might be an option

Sun Knees - Pearl Izumi

Sun Sleeves - Pearl Izumi


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!
The Bellwether Sol Air Leg Sleeves look promising, I hope I can find a pair that fits.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just remember that they run big. Start by trying the small even if you don't own anything small.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Just remember that they run big. Start by trying the small even if you don't own anything small.


Also, remember that they are literally the easiest garment conceivable for altering. If they're too wide for your legs, making them tighter is within the ability of anybody with the least bit of facility with a sewing machine.

Also, if the gripper stuff isn't grippy enough, it's easy to add some more grip, inside and/or out, with silicone sealant.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Skins leg compression sleeves ie if you can still find them.

The 2nd generation model is better than the 1st, but you can still find 1st gen if you dig around.

They stopped making them this year


----------

